# Alleged Bay Area bicycle thief



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

From the Los Altos Patch, first published November 11th:
Written by Sheila Sanchez

George Jae Lee is being sought by the Santa Clara County Sheriff's Office in connection to several high-end bicycle thefts in both Marin and Santa Clara counties.








A man identified as George Jae Lee, 46, is being sought by Santa Clara County sheriff's deputies for allegedly stealing high-end bicycles in Santa Clara and Marin counties. 

Lee is described as being 5-foot-11, 190 pounds, with black hair and brown eyes.

According to a post on the Santa Clara County Sheriff's Office Facebook page, Lee usually uses bolt cutters to steal the bicycles and has been caught on video stealing several bikes.

Lee currently has two outstanding warrants for his arrest, a no-bail warrant out of Santa Clara County and a $10,000 warrant out of Marin County both for theft of bicycles, according to Santa Clara County sheriff's Sgt. spokesman Kurtis Stenderup.

Lee has family in the City of Santa Clara and sheriff's deputies believe he is staying with friends and family in the area, Stenderup said.

In July, Lee was arrested after a sting by the Tiburon Police Department and was booked into Marin County Jail on suspicion of theft, resisting police and possession of burglary tools, the Mercury News reported.

Lee was also booked on an outstanding warrant for a Marin County case involving drug and vehicle violations, according to the Mercury News. He was free on bail.

Anyone with information about Lee’s whereabouts is asked to contact the Santa Clara County Sheriff’s Office at 408-808-4431 or by contacting law enforcement at 9-1-1.


----------

